# PDF2TIFF (Imagemagick)



## david07 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung für mich?!

Ich möchte mittels Imagemagick und exec() eine PDF in ein Bild umwandeln um das FIle dann an den Browser zu schicken.


```
exec("gs -sDEVICE=tiffg4 -r x420 -sOutputFile=bild.tiff myPdf_File.pdf ");
```

funktioniert mit diesem kleinen Script auch schon wunderbar. Allerdings konvertiert er mir immer nur die erste Seite des PDF-File wen diese mehrere Seiten hat.

Wie kann ich den Cmd schreiben, dass er mir pro Seite eine bild like: bild01.tiff, bild02.tiff [...] schreibt?

Danke schonmal!!
Lg


----------



## Flex (22. Dezember 2009)

Nach Unix/Linux verschoben, da es weder mit PHP noch mit Imagemagick zu tun hat, sondern mit [wiki]GhostScript[/wiki].


----------



## zerix (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

du musst %d für die Nummerierung im Namen eintragen.

```
myPdf_File%d.pdf
```

@Felix
Mit Unix/Linux hat es auch nicht unbedingt was zu tun. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Flex (22. Dezember 2009)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> @Felix
> Mit Unix/Linux hat es auch nicht unbedingt was zu tun.



Jaja, hast ja recht  Aber spontan fiel mir keine bessere Kategorie ins Auge


----------



## david07 (23. Dezember 2009)

@Sascha: Leider scheint das nicht zu funktionierern. Bekomme als Rückmeldung: "Last OS error: 2"
woran könnte es liegen?

echo exec("gs -sDEVICE=tiffg4 -sOutputFile=test%d.tiff Konzeption_IT%d.pdf ");

bzw.

echo exec("gs -sDEVICE=tiffg4 -sOutputFile=test.tiff Konzeption_IT%d.pdf ");

hab ich was falsch verstanden?
Thx schon mal!


----------



## david07 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

hat keiner eine Idee wie es korrekt funktioniert alle Seiten eines PDF's in einzelne Bilder umzuwandeln?

Google hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter und mit dem Parameter %d konvertiert ihr mir das PDF gar nicht mehr!

Danke schon mal!!

David


----------



## deepthroat (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi.





david07 hat gesagt.:


> @Sascha: Leider scheint das nicht zu funktionierern. Bekomme als Rückmeldung: "Last OS error: 2"
> woran könnte es liegen?
> 
> echo exec("gs -sDEVICE=tiffg4 -sOutputFile=test%d.tiff Konzeption_IT%d.pdf ");
> ...


Ja, allerdings hat Sascha sich auch nicht ganz glücklich ausgedrückt.

Du darfst das %d nur in der OutputFile Option angeben. Die Eingabedatei hat doch einen festen Namen, die wird doch nicht gefunden wenn du den Namen verunstaltest...

Außerdem sollten eigentlich alle Seiten des PDFs in das TIFF gedruckt werden. Zumindest bei mir ist das auch der Fall. Kann es sein, dass der Viewer den du verwendest mehrseitige TIFFs nicht (vollständig) anzeigen kann?

Gruß

PS: Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette! Thread-Pushing wird nicht gern gesehen.


----------

